# Peek Seeds Northernberry



## Crazy Horse (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone know when these guys are getting their Northernberry in?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 20, 2007)

*Not sure on that one CH. Did you try sending them an email asking? *


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 21, 2007)

No, no email. I will give them a try though. Thanks.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2007)

Skunkberry looks good too.


----------



## pharcyde (Mar 28, 2007)

Yeah I wish they had Northernberry too, TBG gave it a great review and inspired me to order from peakseeds. haha.

 I put the order in on the last week of Feb. and received everything today.
  I highly recommend peakseeds.

 I saw TBG did a more recent strain report on northern skunk and I am excited to get these babies started.  Although I never grew before, I know that patience is a virtue, especially with mj, so I have to wait until I have everything set up.

 I also want to go around and show all my friends my seeds, but I know that is trouble, so the only people I am telling is you all.


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 29, 2007)

From what I understand the boys at peak seeds should have N.B. back in stock soon! Peace, 55


----------



## derrickmarijuana101 (Apr 2, 2007)

i need some seeds *Edit : Sorry dude no asking for free seeds. There are a number of sites that sell them. Break out some cash and place an order like the rest of us. *


----------

